# Cannot view live stream in my Dell windows tablet



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

Each time I try to view a stream , the app goes to a network connection check which never ends .

The HR44 receiver is definitely connected to the internet because I can view Apps like you tube etc, When I Press on the dash button on the remote , I see internet connected.

Somehow I think the DVR is not connected to my home network. I am using an ethernet connection and the tech set it up via a DECA ? 

When I check in DVR settings , I see the warning , "ethernet not connected (9) " 

On my computer windows explorer screen , Directv and HR44 shows up in 2 places when I click on network

a) Other devices: Directv HR44/200

b) Media devices: Directv2pc Media Server , DirectVMedia share Renderer

It does not show up as a separate device along with my other computer and devices like WDTV .

It seems that HR44 is connected to the internet but not to my home network.

So how do I connect the DVR to my home network?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sportflyer said:


> I am using an ethernet connection and the tech set it up via a DECA ?


You can use either connection but never BOTH. Remove one of the connection and do a Red Button Reset


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

peds48 said:


> You can use either connection but never BOTH. Remove one of the connection and do a Red Button Reset


The ethernet cable from the router is connected to a small box called "Connected home adapter" not to the ethernet port in the HR44. That means I only have one connection .


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sportflyer said:


> The ethernet cable from the router is connected to a small box called "Connected home adapter" not to the ethernet port in the HR44. That means I only have one connection .


ooh ok, that clears thing up a bit

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

So I am still puzzled why I cant connect to home network. 

The connection is as follows:

Incoming cable from Dish > Splitter >a) Power Inserter , b) HR44

Power Inserter>Connected Home Adapter> Cat 5E ( Ethernet) > Router


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The only path from your Genie to the Internet is through your LAN so you can take that issue off the table.

You might try rebooting the Genie (but don't keep rebooting it as it may never "catch up").

Did this configuration work previously?


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

harsh said:


> The only path from your Genie to the Internet is through your LAN so you can take that issue off the table.
> 
> You might try rebooting the Genie (but don't keep rebooting it as it may never "catch up").
> 
> Did this configuration work previously?


This is a new installation . I upgraded from HR24 to HR44 . It was installed by the DirecTV tech.

My old HR24 was never connected to the internet .

The other interesting observation : I clicked on the Music/photos app , both my computer as well as media server were listed as sources . However HR44 can't connect to them. Is it possible for HR44 to connect to the internet via my router but not in the same home network ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sportflyer said:


> This is a new installation . I upgraded from HR24 to HR44 . It was installed by the DirecTV tech.
> 
> My old HR24 was never connected to the internet .
> 
> The other interesting observation : I clicked on the Music/photos app , both my computer as well as media server were listed as sources . However HR44 can't connect to them. Is it possible for HR44 to connect to the internet via my router but not in the same home network ?


Yes, it'd be possible, but you'd have to have two separate LANs set up, or perhaps one would be on a Guest port, isolated from the one you use.

At the same time, just because they show up doesn't mean they are accessible. And I must ask: What app are you clicking on? (Full path, please)


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, it'd be possible, but you'd have to have two separate LANs set up, or perhaps one would be on a Guest port, isolated from the one you use.
> 
> At the same time, just because they show up doesn't mean they are accessible. And I must ask: What app are you clicking on? (Full path, please)


The app in the HR44 is Menu/Extras/Music and Photos

Clicking on my computers shows only one of my computers and Logitech Media Server which is installed in that same computer. Other computers and tablets which are on the home network with shared folders do not show up .

Does this mean that DirectV is not connected to my home network even though it has internet access? So how to tell which network it is connected to? How to force it to use my home network?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are your computers the “fruity” kind?


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Are your computers the "fruity" kind?


No "fruity" computers in my network. OS are either Win 8.1 or Win 7


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

Guys, 

Can I disconnect the ethernet cable from the Connected Home Adapter and connect it directly to HR44 without removing the Adapter and the rest of the installation ? Should I power down the Home adapter ? After this can I just setup the network again or do I need to reboot first . Tks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Unless you've gone out of your way to complicate things as Laxguy suggests (something often engaged in by network admins that feel compelled to visit their workplace troubles on their home LAN), all devices can see each other.

Some of the later Windows perversions (Windows 7 and later) have issues with Homegroups vs Workgroups and changing the network connections to "Workplace" versus "Home" may help.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

harsh said:


> Unless you've gone out of your way to complicate things as Laxguy suggests (something often engaged in by network admins that feel compelled to visit their workplace troubles on their home LAN), all devices can see each other.
> 
> Some of the later Windows perversions (Windows 7 and later) have issues with Homegroups vs Workgroups and changing the network connections to "Workplace" versus "Home" may help.


I do not want to complicate things.

All my networked computers and other devices like WDTV Live see other , they are all in Workgroups . My problem is that computers and tables cannot connect to HR44 . The HR44 status shows no ethernet connection yet I can get access to the internet via my router. So it's probably in a different group but how to force it to be in Workgroup ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sportflyer said:


> I do not want to complicate things.
> 
> All my networked computers and other devices like WDTV Live see other , they are all in Workgroups . My problem is that computers and tables cannot connect to HR44 . The HR44 status shows no ethernet connection yet I can get access to the internet via my router. So it's probably in a different group but how to force it to be in Workgroup ?


That is OK because you are using DECA


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

So this means I cant stream Live Programs from Directv to my tablet or computer for viewing in another room with the current connection ?


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

You are logging in to Directv.com on your computer/tablet to watch live TV, correct?


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

b52pooh said:


> You are logging in to Directv.com on your computer/tablet to watch live TV, correct?


Yes. I am logging into Directv.com to watch Live TV using the app I downloaded from their website

I also can't view any photos located in my computers's shared folders .


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sportflyer said:


> So this means I cant stream Live Programs from Directv to my tablet or computer for viewing in another room with the current connection ?


I don't think streaming from the website has much to do with whether or how the Genie is connected to the Internet. I've been wrong before about DIRECTV's peculiar authentication methodologies.

You're not laboring under the assumption that you can stream from the Genie to a tablet are you?

Make sure you aren't using homegroups for sharing.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

harsh said:


> I don't think streaming from the website has much to do with whether or how the Genie is connected to the Internet. I've been wrong before about DIRECTV's peculiar authentication methodologies.
> 
> You're not laboring under the assumption that you can stream from the Genie to a tablet are you?
> 
> Make sure you aren't using homegroups for sharing.


All my computers and tablets are in the Workgroups.

I logged into DirecTV.com , select a program from the TV Guide and click on it. I then click on play in PC. A new screen comes up and tries to connect ( Checking Connection options ) . Finally a message comes up that says that my computer need to be connected to same network as the receiver .

I think this means that the Connected Home adapter where the router is connected via cat5 , is not talking to my network even though it has internet access. This basically agrees with the HR44 network status that shows I am not connected to Ethernet.

It seems to me that the Connected Home Adapter has established some sort of Coaxial Network of its own and can access the internet via my router but its on a different network .( normal per post 15 by peds48 )

I don't understand why this is so and how to fix it ie make it join Workgroups Perhaps it cannot be fixed when a DECA is used. Perhaps the only way is to disconnect the Ethernet from the Adapter and connect it directly to the HR44 ? I am wondering whether I should power cycle the home adapter ?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The router metes out IP addresses to all of your devices (computers, tablets and any DIRECTV equipment that can access the Internet). Unless someone set up a special subnetting system, everything can ping everything. You should be able to find all the devices in the router's DHCP table. If they all have the same IP address in the first three numbers in the dotted decimal, they can literally see each other. If the Genie's IP address starts with anything other than 169.254.x.x, it is on the LAN for EVERYTHING to see.

Your home is assigned a single Internet address that all the devices share. The Genie can't decide to grab a second address from your broadaband provider just because it wants to be a lone wolf. It is possible to keep devices from seeing each other, but it requires making careful changes to how the router works and that's not something the Genie will do.

Here's the IP address verification process as detailed on the DIRECTV website:

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3639/~/how-can-i-confirm-my-tablet-and-hd-dvr-are-on-the-same-internet-network%3F

This is more likely a software issue.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

harsh said:


> The router metes out IP addresses to all of your devices (computers, tablets and any DIRECTV equipment that can access the Internet). Unless someone set up a special subnetting system, everything can ping everything. You should be able to find all the devices in the router's DHCP table. If they all have the same IP address in the first three numbers in the dotted decimal, they can literally see each other. If the Genie's IP address starts with anything other than 169.254.x.x, it is on the LAN for EVERYTHING to see.
> 
> Your home is assigned a single Internet address that all the devices share. The Genie can't decide to grab a second address from your broadaband provider just because it wants to be a lone wolf. It is possible to keep devices from seeing each other, but it requires making careful changes to how the router works and that's not something the Genie will do.
> 
> ...


The HR44 shows up in my router as DirecTV Media Share Renderer and assigned IP which is the same as my other devices except the last 3 digits. Subnets same as other devices . So theoretically they can all see each other .

Since this is a sw issue it looks like only DirecTV can resolve? Perhaps power cycling the Ethernet adapter can resolve?


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

Guys , it seems there must be some software issues with my current configuration . I would like to try and alternative ethernet connection maybe even a wifi connection though I much prefer an wired connection.

Can I remove the ethernet cable from the Connected Home Adapter and connect it directly to HR44 and reconfigure network again ? Do I have to remove the Adapter or can I just power it down so its not active ?

What is the correct sequence to reconfigure network ? is red button reset required ?

see attachment for current connection
View attachment 25868


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

I dont know why but suddenly everything is working. I think that its a problem with Chrome browser and its integration with Flash player 15.

When I switched over to IE11 everything works as you guys indicated with the existing configuration . 

Even the Extras /Photos and Music works .

The logitech Media server does work.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Good to hear. It is amazing how quickly things fall into place when you let go of what isn't the problem.

What purpose are you using Chrome for?


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

Chrome is my default Browser in all my Computers and tablet. 

I spoke too soon. HR44 cannot connect to the computer again  

Anyway I decided to simplify the wiring this morning. I removed the adapter and made a direct ethernet connection to the HR44 . It works just as well as when I had the Adapter in the system. Now I don't get any error messages that ethernet is not connected. 

HR44 connecting to home computers and local media servers is still an issue. It's a small issue for me , it just bothers me that the HR44 is not performing as advertised .

I will reboot the router and HR44 for one final attempt .


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sportflyer said:


> Now I don't get any error messages that ethernet is not connected.


again, that was not an error message, just a confirmation that ethernet is not being used.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

peds48 said:


> again, that was not an error message, just a confirmation that ethernet is not being used.


I understand now that it means that ethernet Cat5 cable is not connected directly to the HR44 . But ethernet is still being used from router to Adapter . which was what confused me in the first place.

I have read that connecting ethernet directly to HR44 is still not to be used when there is more than one receiver . Apparently it gives rise to a lot of problems with playlist sharing etc. So the recommended connection is still with adapter

I will leave mine with the direct connection since I have only one receiver and one mini genie client.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sportflyer said:


> I have read that connecting ethernet directly to HR44 is still not to be used when there is more than one receiver . Apparently it gives rise to a lot of problems with playlist sharing etc. So the recommended connection is still with adapter


things change if you have a Genie. it does not matter how many receivers you have, if you have a Genie, you can connect to the internet in three different ways. the preferred method by DirecTV is by using a BroadBand DECA, which is what you had before. The second method is by using wireless, either built in on the HR44, or the wireless CCK. The last method and the one that is not approved by DIRECTV® is connecting the Genie via ethernet.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

peds48 said:


> things change if you have a Genie. it does not matter how many receivers you have, if you have a Genie, you can connect to the internet in three different ways. the preferred method by DirecTV is by using a BroadBand DECA, which is what you had before. The second method is by using wireless, either built in on the HR44, or the wireless CCK. The last method and the one that is not approved by DIRECTV® is connecting the Genie via ethernet.


Thanks for the final summary .


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

peds48 said:


> things change if you have a Genie. it does not matter how many receivers you have, if you have a Genie, you can connect to the internet in three different ways. the preferred method by DirecTV is by using a BroadBand DECA, which is what you had before. The second method is by using wireless, either built in on the HR44, or the wireless CCK. The last method and the one that is not approved by DIRECTV® is connecting the Genie via ethernet.


What do they see with the draw back of connecting via ethernet on the Genie? This is what I do. What do they view as superior by going through a DECA?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Who knows? Many have had it connected via their Genie with no adverse effects at all. It's cleaner for many, and I don't think it's disapproved. Just not on the list of recommended installs.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sportflyer said:


> Chrome is my default Browser in all my Computers and tablet.


What does your web browser of choice have to do with playing computer-based media on the Genie?

I still get a nagging feeling that you're searching for something that doesn't exist. Could you restate in ten words or less what it is that you're trying to accomplish?

An example might be "Play WMC media on Genie".

I ask this because the interaction between the Genie and computers is limited and if you're expecting to be able to watch Genie programs on a tablet without additional support hardware and software, it isn't possible.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mika911 said:


> What do they see with the draw back of connecting via ethernet on the Genie? This is what I do. What do they view as superior by going through a DECA?


There is to technical drawback, but because DirecTV only deals with coax that is what they install and as such every thing DirecTV does (creates, invents) is with MoCA in mind. as an example, you can't activate an RVU TV with ethernet, it must be activated with MoCA


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> There is to technical drawback, but because DirecTV only deals with coax that is what they install and as such every thing DirecTV does (creates, invents) is with MoCA in mind. as an example, you can't activate an RVU TV with ethernet, it must be activated with MoCA


If only the "last mile" didn't have to be CAT5 anyway.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

harsh said:


> What does your web browser of choice have to do with playing computer-based media on the Genie?
> 
> I still get a nagging feeling that you're searching for something that doesn't exist. Could you restate in ten words or less what it is that you're trying to accomplish?
> 
> ...


The answer to your questions are really quite simple :

a) I am trying to stream live TV programs from directv website to my tablet. The problem with Chrome is that it does not integrate well with the Flash player and I keep getting hung up when it is authorizing. I also get that allow cookies pop up that just get stuck in the middle of the screen and wont accept my inputs to allow. I dont get this problem with IE11. So this activity work with IE11 so I consider this issue solved.

b) I am trying to use the Menu/Extras/Photos to view some of my photos in my computer. HR44 simply wont connect to my computer or media server even though they are listed . For some reason it suddenly worked for 1/2 hour or so , but now it has stopped. Not a big issue but just frustrating .


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> If only the "last mile" didn't have to be CAT5 anyway.


Not sure what is your point here. I said "there is no technical drawback" DIRECTV® does not install cat5, this is the only reason they use coax. Convenience and there is nothing wrong with that. Does Dish installs ethernet? if they were to adopt RVU TVs, they will go the same route, so again, what is your pint here.....

Perhaps you are upset that you can use AutoHop only after 7 days..... !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

sportflyer said:


> The problem with Chrome is that it does not integrate well with the Flash player and I keep getting hung up when it is authorizing. I also get that allow cookies pop up that just get stuck in the middle of the screen and wont accept my inputs to allow. I dont get this problem with IE11. So this activity work with IE11 so I consider this issue solved.


I just had a thought of something for you to try. In Google Chrome, enter or copy/paste this URL chrome://plugins/ to access the Plug-ins page, click Details in the top right, scroll down and find Adobe Flash Player, if there is two listed as enabled then disable the one that is located in system C:\Windows\ and only keep the built in one in Chrome enabled you can usually tell by the file name location which each is.
Having both enabled can cause problems such as flash video not loading at all as you saw.

Also, try playback in a separate Incognito window as well (hold Ctrl + Shift then press N).

*EDIT: *While your in the Plug-ins page make sure you also see the DIRECTV Player plug in listed and enabled.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

coolman302003 said:


> I just had a thought of something for you to try. In Google Chrome, enter or copy/paste this URL chrome://plugins/ to access the Plug-ins page, click Details in the top right, scroll down and find Adobe Flash Player, if there is two listed as enabled then disable the one that is located in system C:\Windows\ and only keep the built in one in Chrome enabled you can usually tell by the file name location which each is.
> Having both enabled can cause problems such as flash video not loading at all as you saw.
> 
> Also, try playback in a separate Incognito window as well (hold Ctrl + Shift then press N).
> ...


Everything you mentioned above checked out . But Chrome still problem. Even in incognito mode. It keeps checking streaming options.

No problems with IE 11.

Chrome recently has been giving me problems . THey have even locked out my Foscam .


----------

